# Shimgvw.dll - Windows Picture & Fax Viewer



## torrmundi (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi,

I'm trying to restore the default Windows Picture and Fax Viewer. I began by unregistering shimgvw.dll, then registering it newly (regsvr32 shimgvw.dll), which succeeded. Then I used Windows explorer to set the file association for all JPEG-type files (open = "rundll32.exe c:\winnt\system32\shimgvw.dll,ImageView_Fullscreen %1"). Then when I double-clicked on a .jpg file, I got this error: "Error in c:\winnt\system32\shimgvw.dll Missing entry:ImageView_Fullscreen"

My shimgvw.dll is 52,496 bytes, version 5.00.2134.1, dated 05/08/2001. 

Here's a really weird thing: If I delete it, it is restored within a few seconds! If I copy over a newer version onto the existing version, same thing - it gets restored within a few seconds.

I thought maybe I had a spy that had overwritten this file, so I ran AdAware and Spybot S&D. Got rid of a few cookies and bookmarks, but no active spies.

What's up? Any ideas about the missing entry or the file restoration?

Thanks,
Torrmundi


----------

